

Ask HN: Facebook app promotion techniques? - coryl

Hey guys,<p>Curious to know if anyone had any FB app promotion techniques to share. Promoting on FB is a pretty different dynamic than on web apps. Aside from assuring your product takes advantage of viral features, how else do you grind out getting those first thousand users to actually use your app?<p>Any tips/discussion appreciated. Thanks
======
adora
As a general rule, unless you're willing to shell out dollars and buy facebook
ads (which many developers do), you need to really optimize your virals,
especially the feed.

For more specific advice, what have you done for viral features? It would also
help if you explained what your app is as well. Games work differently than
say a quiz app.

------
coryl
Has anyone tried link exchange networks like Fbexchange? Seems interesting,
you can also buy clicks from the network, but I'm not sure on the quality.

------
timmyc
Its harder now, since u cant use notifications anymore. I want to know as
well.

